# Cast Iron Turtle Repair



## Uglydog (Aug 14, 2016)

My mother picked up this 3000lb (estimated) turtle. Well actually purchased it. Picking it up was more difficult.
Regardless, this 6foot turtle had a broken neck.
While there didn't seem to be alot of pieces missing when I fit her up prior to grinding there were gaps ranging from 1/4" to 1/2".

My step father and I ground off the old welds and rust, propped her into place and tacked her. 
Instead of heating the entire turtle we welded about 1inch until the casting started to feel warm to a bare hand then moved 45degrees and did the same. We used 59% nickel rod, and filled in the larger gaps with clean bolts and threaded rod. Adding nuts to the assembly helped in keeping the rod from rolling away.

She seems to hold well enough. When we got done I didn't jump on her with all 2oolb of my body weight. But, she didn't seem to complain about some pressure. 

I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions on how I should have done this differently. 
I guess I shouldn't have been surprised that the CI wouldn't puddle. It was more like caulking. I turned up the amperage as high as I could without removing CI in the proximity of the weld. Like the gaps the casting thickness ranged from 1/4" to 1/2". I used my aged Lincoln SAE200 3phase DC welder at about 110amps and 6ovoltage with Ni59% 1/8 rod.

Additionally, it was the first time my stepfather has held a welding torch. 
Near as I can tell he had a good time!

Again I encourage critical feedback.

Thank you.
Daryl
MN


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 14, 2016)

If available, you could have used a rosebud to preheat as you moved around, but I would say it looks like success to me. Mike


----------



## LucknowKen (Aug 14, 2016)

That is an awesome project! When i glanced at the first pic i thought you were rescuing a live turtle.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2016)

i would have tackled your situation in the same way, sorry no critical feedback from me- nice job!


----------



## chips&more (Aug 14, 2016)

That’s one terrible restoration! Bring it over to my house and I will fix it. Will call you when it’s done.

Geez, that’s a beautiful turtle…Dave.


----------

